# Where to lubricate a Miele brew unit



## colinwoodward (Feb 7, 2018)

I've thoroughly rinsed the brew unit on my CVA 6805 but now after every three or four cups I get a 'clean brew unit' message.

Miele advise 'greasing the unit as per the manual'; the manual (paper and online) provides no help on 'where' apart from 'lubricate the central spout connector'; general Youtube videos for greasing brew units from other brands are also only slightly helpful ('grease the grooves along which the moving parts of your brew unit move').

I'm quite happy to experiment in principle .... but would rather not do this too much with my very limited supply of expensive grease so the advice of anyone with experience of lubricating a Miele brew unit would be much appreciated.

(The brew unit design is identical in plenty of other Miele inbuilt machines besides the CVA 6805, so if yours is a different model Miele your advice would still be much appreciated !)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the message refers to cleaning the brew water path, not the mechanical unit.

Put a cleaning tablet or some Cafiza into the ground coffee hopper (not the whole bean hopper) and run the cleaning cycle that can be found in one of the options menus.


----------



## colinwoodward (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks - but no, I get (too frequent) automatic messages to decalcify or degrease by plopping this or that into the machine (which I dutifully do !) - this really is the mechanical unit. For rinsing which, rather bizarrely, I don't get any similar too frequent reminders but only an error message once the mechanical path has been blocked by old grounds, mould or whatever. So in fact it took a couple of years before I realised this needed doing at all !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A photo of the brew unit outside the machine would help.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Remove brew unit & wash in hot solution of Pulycaff, wiggling about as many levers etc that you can.

Dry off, then squirt some silicone spray into the various shafts, cams, piston seals etc.

Allow spray to dry & refit.....


----------



## CoffeeLover7 (1 mo ago)

colinwoodward said:


> I've thoroughly rinsed the brew unit on my CVA 6805 but now after every three or four cups I get a 'clean brew unit' message.
> 
> Miele advise 'greasing the unit as per the manual'; the manual (paper and online) provides no help on 'where' apart from 'lubricate the central spout connector'; general Youtube videos for greasing brew units from other brands are also only slightly helpful ('grease the grooves along which the moving parts of your brew unit move')...


Hi there colinwoodward. Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I just wanted to know if you resolved your issue? I also have the CVA 6805 and my brew unit was creaking badly. Miele also advised me to grease the brew unit "as per the manual" but I was frustrated to find no mention of this process in the manual and they haven't replied to my follow-up email. Not sure whether they are counting on the unit failing leading to an expensive callout and parts?
Regards Lee


----------

